# Treatment-free beekeeper location survey #1



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

I figured this is a good time to survey and see where successful TF beekeepers are located.

A successful TF beekeeper ~ *one to NOT be loosing more than 50% of their stock *per a year while not practicing chemical mite management.
A pretty low plank, but if I could get away with this #, I probably would (but I don't have it even close).

Let's set the time frame very low - 3 years of consistent survival.
Almost want to make it 5 years (and I will if suggested so).

Feel free to add yourself or someone you know about. If adding someone, may want to comment about it (so to NOT be double-adding the same people).

This survey is just to indicate general *location *trends.
It is not to be very accurate (impossible anyway).

Only 25 items are allowed; so I will create another half on a separate thread.

For our Canadians and Mexicans friends - indicated the closest US state to the TF bee location in your country (and make a comment if you do so).


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I voted for Fusion_Power when He was in Alabama.








Fusion_power







www.beesource.com


----------



## BEE J (10 mo ago)

I added *Dr. Leo Sharashkin* from Cabool, Missouri. The list just wouldn't be complete without him.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

@Litsinger,
Will you add the TF people that you know about - should be quite a few (starting yourself).


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

other than fusion power, there is myself and 2 others that i know of in alabama.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

squarepeg said:


> other than fusion power, there is myself and 2 others that i know of in alabama.


Yes I was hoping you would post. 
Fusion_Power is now in TN and I'm pretty sure he's still TF, but didn't post that as I've not heard from him in some time now so am not sure.


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

GregB said:


> Will you add the TF people that you know about - should be quite a few (starting yourself).


I certainly can- just so I understand the rules:

1. 1 vote per beekeeper- are we able to add more than one entry per state?

2. We are using 3 contiguous years of +50% survival as the cut-line?


----------



## Bowleg (Jul 17, 2021)

I dont see sc on the list; im treatment free


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Bowleg said:


> I dont see sc on the list; im treatment free


Too many states for one list.
Part 2 list is here:








Treatment-free beekeeper location survey #2


See Treatment-free beekeeper location survey #1




www.beesource.com


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Litsinger said:


> I certainly can- just so I understand the rules:
> 
> 1. 1 vote per beekeeper- are we able to add more than one entry per state?
> 
> 2. We are using 3 contiguous years of +50% survival as the cut-line?


#1 - unfortunately yes, I did not see how I could allow to add more than "1 vote per state" (which would be ideal - just to add 3-4 data points at once); if someone knows if/how this can be done - I am all ears!

#2 - yes.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Bowleg said:


> I dont see sc on the list; im treatment free


The web site only allows up to 25 items per individual poll. So I did #1 and #2 for 50 total.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Bowleg said:


> I dont see sc on the list; im treatment free


As long as you *fit the rules *- you are TF.
Rules are weak, to be honest.
But some of us here can not even meet those rules anyway.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Litsinger said:


> I certainly can- just so I understand the rules:
> 
> 1. 1 vote per beekeeper- are we able to add more than one entry per state?
> 
> 2. We are using 3 contiguous years of +50% survival as the cut-line?


If you need *my votes* - just tell me. 
I only voted for WI and NE (don't add M. Bush again!)
My votes are available to be had - for free!

In fact, if anyone *needs more votes* - just ask someone else to help out and vote for your TF beekeeper.

Too bad, but there is only one vote per state the forum allows (if I understand how to work this).

Hopefully all together we can build some sorta/kinda distribution across the states.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

squarepeg said:


> other than fusion power, there is myself and 2 others that i know of in alabama.


SP, do ask for votes for AL (in addition to you).
I can vote AL once if asked.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

the other 2 are regulars here on beesource.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

squarepeg said:


> the other 2 are regulars here on beesource.


okay. hopefully they will enter themselves.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

oops, meant to say 'aren't regulars', but if i happen to see them i'll mention your survey greg.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

squarepeg said:


> oops, meant to say 'aren't regulars', but if i happen to see them i'll mention your survey greg.


Well, we can just enter them, if they are not BS users.
As long as we know of someone outside of BS, we can still account for them.

I can enter "John" and someone else can enter "Tom" (say @BEE J could enter "Tom"). 
Let us know.


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

GregB said:


> #1 - unfortunately yes, I did not see how I could allow to add more than "1 vote per state" (which would be ideal - just to add 3-4 data points at once); if someone knows if/how this can be done - I am all ears!
> 
> #2 - yes.


@GregB:

My apologies- it is bonkers around here at work lately. I finally decided to take a BS break and make sure I responded to you. Here is some feedback for you off the cuff:

Kentucky- I personally know 2 beekeeping neighbors who meet the threshold. I have voted for myself, but these operators represent 2 more KY votes. I also put the question out to the TF Kentucky FB Page and while it has generated some feedback, it has only generated 1 additional confirmed vote. So there's 4 KY votes total.

Some other names in no particular order if we have not added them yet:

Tim Ives- Illinois
Cory Stevens- Missouri
Kirk Webster- Vermont
Terry Combs- Illinois
Sam Comfort? - New York / Florida
Peter Brezny - North Carolina
Les Crowder - Texas
Nathalie Biggie - Texas
Troy Hall - New Hampshire (would not currently qualify as had a terrible 2021)

I noticed that Nathalie has recently updated the Survivor Stock Providers listing: TREATMENT-FREE BEE PROVIDERS | Bee Mindful

Finally, I ran across this TF podcast- wondered if you had ever heard of this guy?


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Forgot about Jeff Horshoff (aka Mr. Ed)- Louisiana.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Litsinger said:


> Finally, I ran across this TF podcast- wondered if you had ever heard of this guy?


That guy could never make the TF cut. LOL


----------



## William Bagwell (Sep 4, 2019)

tpope in Georgia should qualify. If no objections will add him later.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Litsinger said:


> @GregB:
> Finally, I ran across this TF podcast- wondered if you had ever heard of this guy?


Who is this GregV? Name rings a bell. TF imposter/wannabe?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

AR1 said:


> Who is this GregV? Name rings a bell. TF imposter/wannabe?


GregV guy was trying to be a TF beek - that much I know.


----------



## nailbender0259 (10 mo ago)

I have two hives in Tennessee that have been TF one for 20 years and another for over 30 years. Both have been without treatment and have never died out.


----------



## jtgoral (Mar 24, 2018)

nailbender0259 said:


> I have two hives in Tennessee that have been TF one for 20 years and another for over 30 years. Both have been without treatment and have never died out.


I see no TN to click on at the beginning of the tread.


----------



## William Bagwell (Sep 4, 2019)

jtgoral said:


> I see no TN to click on at the beginning of the tread.


Other 25 Had to be split due to limit of 25 choices in polls. Good thing we do not have a 51st state 

Oh, see there are now two listed in Georgia. I voted for Tpope, who is the other?


----------

